# Moonlight Systems



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi i am currently thinking about making my own moonlight system and just want to get peoples opinion if they would buy or not. I am looking at making two different systems a basic one that has high intensity LEDS with a control to dim them or brighten them up. Then for the upgraded module We would add a program into the control which slowly pulsates to create the effect of waves. They would retail for about $30 for basic and $50 for the upgraded system. Please give me your replies so I know whether or not it will be worth buying the equipment to make. Thank you for any response.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

For me, don't botter. I am really looking for a system that will follow the actual moon phases as it occurs in the wild. I am looking for a controller that wil let me put my location in and then follow the actual moon phases. I started something in basic, but programming the formullae is a pita. I just need two values, angle of moon to horizon and percentage visibility of the disk. With those two you can decided if the moon is visible at all and with what brightness you light the leds. If you built that I will buy it. You can add the wave simulation as an option, but not for me.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Although I like mine I have to admit I don't use them very often It seems when it's lights out for the night I don't want to leave the moons on. I guess I shoulod try it they are low wattage so heating up shouldn't be a prob.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

ya heat is no isssue with LED I leave mine on 24/7 so whenever the tank light goes out it comes on.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

If it were possible for me to do that it would be a more expensive system. I'm sure i would have to sell for over $100 to build like that would you even be willing to pay this for a system like this. I think it would be too expensive but if there is interest i will see what i can come up with. Keep the replies coming, they are appreciated.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

My lights are on timers..When the lights go out the moon lights come on for a few hours to enjoy.... :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

No I wouldn't pay $100 mine came with the lights I bought I purchased 2-3 footers for my 135 6' tank and 1-4 foot for my 90g Like I said they are nice I just don't use them often enough. To some they love them and may be worth the price. Check around on that well know auction site they sell kits all the time


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Cindylou, I do the exact same thing... I feel kinda lazy but I do love getting up in the middle of the night and seeing the "moon" out.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

the $100+ wouldbe like trigger is looking for it would have a cycle that it follows to replicate the moonlight levels depending on the time of the month. We would have the others still that i discussed previously for a lower rate this is just a more complexed system which would require programming hardware this is why it would cost more.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

The Tanks look awesome in the dark with the moon lights. =D> :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

There would be a middle way to just assume the center of the earth as position, that would make things a lot easier. I do have an excel sheet that calculates what I need, but I just can not de-compile it to usefull code. And I am mad enough to actually pay $100 for something like it.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

BTW, I merged two threads together so it may look a bit strange...


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Just hang one of these above your tank: 

http://www.unclemilton.com/products/Exp ... yRoom.html


Hang it above your tank and it'll really add some ambiance to your moonlights.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

That one just cycles the phase over a 30 day period. Is not aware of date or position on earth.
I've looked at it before  Nice gadget though.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

My grandfather is an electronic engineer. hes gonna wire me up a simple blue LED circuit for nighttime viewing. I'll get some pics up when its done


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

On my smaller tanks, I did this:

http://www.rickysinger.com/Aquatower.htm

Via remote control I can chose up to 16 different colors such as red, blue, green, white, red, orange, purple etc. and all in various intensities.....or a slow cycle through all the various shades.

I did this to my 54 bow as well, but I need to take new photos as it's completely re-done and no longer salt either.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I3lazd said:


> ya heat is no isssue with LED I leave mine on 24/7 so whenever the tank light goes out it comes on.


You bet a few blue wide angle leds (ebay dirt cheap) and transformer.

Why make things too complicated. If a person was to mimic the actual moon phases wouldnt it be more beneficial to have them match their respective lakes rather than your area? Just a thought.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

well I was just going to look into it for people who would like it. I would like to build a basic setup as well.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

JALOOS said:


> If a person was to mimic the actual moon phases wouldnt it be more beneficial to have them match their respective lakes rather than your area? Just a thought.


Well, if you can enter the location in the equation, you can choose whatever you like.


----------

